# How to cast the mobile screen to Tesla's screen?



## blackpill (4 mo ago)

Does anyone know that?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla doesn't support that.

There are some hacks for certain scenarios. What would you like to cast?


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

blackpill said:


> Does anyone know that?


The TeslaMirror app lets you mirror your Android device screen, but may not work well for certain things. Not sure if that app or another is available for iOS.


----------



## blackpill (4 mo ago)

garsh said:


> Tesla doesn't support that.
> 
> There are some hacks for certain scenarios. What would you like to cast?


Cartoon video.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

If it’s a public platform or an a service that you’re logged into with the car, you can share a link to the video with your car. This works for YouTube, might work for other video sites (if there’s a URL that can be shared). The standard discoverable casting function is not an option, though, since the car’s internet connection is protected by a VPN.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

blackpill said:


> Cartoon video.


But how are you obtaining this "Cartoon video"?

Is it on YouTube? Netflix? Is it an mp3 file that you have downloaded to your phone?


----------



## blackpill (4 mo ago)

Downloaded from internet.


----------



## blackpill (4 mo ago)

Finally, I wrote an android app for myself.








Tesla Display - Apps on Google Play


Cast your small mobile screen to Tesla's big display




play.google.com


----------

